# How do I replace 2-prong cord with grounded cord?



## SphericalCamel (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Hopefully someone can help point me in the right direction.  I recently acquired a c.1940s Frigidaire refrigerator.  It has a two prong unpolarized plug which has exposed wires in the plug so I would like to replace it with a grounded plug.

The problem I am having is I havent ever done anything like this before so I have a bunch of questions.

First, Im not sure how to tell which wire should be hot and which should be neutral.  I found this website:

http://www.fridgedoctor.com/fridge-doctor-book/replacing-the-cord.html

Which said that the one which is common with the outside of the light bulb holder is neutral.  However, it also said that the part of the cord with ribbing is neutral.  In my case the unribbed one is common with the outside of the light bulb holder.  Does the fact the fridge is so old explain why that advice doesnt work?  How should I determine what the neutral wire should be?

For the grounding, what is the best way to ground the fridge?  My multimiter isnt showing any conduction between various parts of the frame, although that may just be from rust.  Im planning on just drilling a hole into the frame for grounding, does that sound good?

I am planning on cutting the current wire and splicing together with a replacement beyond where it is attached to the fridge.  I cant access the junction box under the fridge easily.  Is this a safe way to connect a new wire or should I try to get to the heart of the electronics?

Any other advice or hints or things I should know before embarking on this project?  It doesnt seem to hard to me, but should this be something I should have someone else do for me?

Thank you very much for any help at all!


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 8, 2009)

The answer about the outside of the bulb being neutral is correct. Connect the hot and neutral as previously explained and connect the ground wire, usually green, to the frame of the fridge. You should really replace the entire cord and not just splice.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 9, 2009)

Don, have you noticed the dates of many of the posts you've been replying to?


----------



## travelover (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, the poor OP has been waiting for a year and a half for an answer. How much longer so you expect him to wait?


----------



## donmorgan (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea I bet that is the most patient guy in the world. He probably has bologna he's been trying to locate for two years in there.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, the answer might help someone else!!!


----------



## subzero (Feb 4, 2010)

You should really replace the entire cord and not just splice.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

I ran a wire from the fridge casing to a known good ground.  If the breaker ever trips with this arrangement it's time for a new fridge.


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 5, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I ran a wire from the fridge casing to a known good ground.


What do you consider _"a known good ground"_ ???


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 5, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> What do you consider _"a known good ground"_ ???


Run an incand. lamp with a 
http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/15767.105401_4.jpg
from either slot on a working outlet to your candidate ground.  
If the bulb lights full brightness there is almost certainly a low resistance path to ground.
If the long slot gives you the lit bulb the outlet is wired incorrectly.

Ya' messin' wit' me, right?


----------

